# Anybody Have a Picture of Your Horse Eating Grain?



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I need a picture of a horse eating grain. You need to be able to tell the horse is eating grain. I have searched the Internet and my own pictures and can't find anything that'll work. Also, if you don't want me to use it for a project please don't post it on here because that's what I need it for. Thanks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I will have to check through Tess's there probably is none though


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a few of my horses eating out of there containers which have grain in them if that counts as being obvious. You can't actually see the grain though. An example:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I actually had to hurry and finish the project but it looks fine, if not better without it. Thanks though!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

What a nice horse you got Apache!
I love the coloration!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Next time, Google "horse eating grain."


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Kashmere said:


> What a nice horse you got Apache!
> I love the coloration!


 
Thanks  she gets pretty dark in summer.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

apachewhitesox said:


> Thanks  she gets pretty dark in summer.


So cute!! Believe it or not, there is a pony at the barn where I used to board that has this same color and markings and his name is Apache!! Go figure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha thats a bit creepy though her name is actually Pepper. The one in my avatar is Apache.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Bubba 13- I did google it but I only saw the first picture. I didn't like it because of the grain being on the ground.... I can get picky.  The second picture is great though! If I ever need one again I'll use that one!


----------

